# Sharp vaginal pain?? 35 weeks



## TigerGalLE

Does anyone else have episodes of sharp vaginal pain? My baby is now head down. Could this pain be the head engaging or pressing on my cervix. I usually have it when sitting down. Feels like a sharp extreme pain in my vagina. It doesnt last very long but it takes my breath away. I feel this a couple times a day. 

Anyone know what it is or experiencing it too?


----------



## BabyAitchison

Yeah it's normal Hun, it's just your cervix getting ready, and yeah it's blooming sore lol x


----------



## _Natalie_

Yep, I started getting it too, about a week ago! I mostly feel it when I'm walking though, think it's just baby moving down, feels like he's punching me!


----------



## LostAndAlone

yip thats all it is and im afraid to say it gets worse lol! i would jump everytime dd2 pressed down on me cos it felt like she was going to pop right out lmao! If i was sitting down i would lift my bum off the seat and ouch at the same time lol, oh found it amusing!


----------



## yrose20118

ive just started toget twinges down there... could this be the start of the same thing?

xxx


----------



## Srushton

I get this too..! Ouch. It scares me that a small sharp pain up my cervix can cause me to stop what I'm doing, I'm going to be such a baby when it comes to birth!!! X


----------



## yrose20118

Srushton said:


> I get this too..! Ouch. It scares me that a small sharp pain up my cervix can cause me to stop what I'm doing, I'm going to be such a baby when it comes to birth!!! X

lol you and me both!!!

xxx


----------



## ffwife0218

Im right there with you hun! Im 34 weeks and ive been having them for over 2 weeks now. But yet my son still hasnt dropped. Last night I went grocery shopping (the #1 thing I hate to do) I had to keep stopping and taking deep breaths because it felt like it was happening every 10 mins. Sharp pains in the vagina? Those things are not fun at all! They def take my breath away.


----------



## hopeforamirac

oh yes, and it hurts like hell :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Is it kinda like a shsrp twingey needle pain up there? I been getting this for a week or so & feel like i been kicked in the pelvis bone ooowwwwe x


----------



## Amy G

I have been getting this pain to. 31 weeks with bub no 1. Feels like pressure pain at times and can even feel like the baby is going to fall out when im walking around. My Ob said to rest and leave work early but the GP says light duties at work- not that there is any, I stand all day everyday at work and am lucky to get a break.
So over it!


----------



## ffwife0218

Im with you on the work thing. Im so ready to call it quits and go on maternity leave early but I know it'll feel like im waiting forever if I do that. My twinges/pains sometime feel like a razor blade going through my vagina. Very sharp pains!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Wow I guess I&#8217;m not alone.... Seems pretty common! Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## ffwife0218

oh yes! Happy Pregnancy! :)


----------

